# Baseball..



## Dove (Apr 11, 2005)

Baseball
>>>
>>> Two ninety year old men, Moe and Sam, have been
>>> friends all their lives. It seems that Sam is dying,
>>> so Moe comes to visit him. "Sam," says Moe, "You know
>>> how we have both loved baseball all our lives. Sam,
>>> you have do me one favor. When you go, somehow you've
>>> got to tell me if there's baseball in heaven."
>>>
>>> Sam looks up at Moe from his death bed and says, "Moe,
>>> you've been my friend many years. This favor I'll do
>>> for you."
>>>
>>> And with that, Sam passes on.
>>>
>>> It is midnight a couple nights later. Moe is sound
>>> asleep when a distant voice calls out to him.
>>>
>>> "Moe.... Moe...."
>>>
>>> "Who is it?" says Moe sitting up suddenly. "Who is
>>> it?"
>>>
>>> "Moe, it's Sam."
>>>
>>> "Come on. You're not Sam. Sam died."
>>>
>>> "I'm telling you," insists the voice. "It's me, Sam!"
>>>
>>> "Sam? Is that you?  Where  are you?"
>>>
>>> "I'm in heaven," says Sam, "and I've got to tell you,
>>> I've got some good news and some bad news."
>>>
>>> "Tell me the good news first," says Moe.
>>>
>>> "The good news," says Sam "is that there is baseball
>>> in heaven."
>>>
>>> "Really?" says Moe, "That's wonderful!  What's the bad
>>> news?"
>>>
>>> "You're pitching Tuesday*
>>>


----------



## pdswife (Apr 11, 2005)

LOL!  Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## middie (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 12, 2005)

> "You're pitching Tuesday*




LOL! Yikes!  Wonder if he went back to sleep after THAT news!


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 12, 2005)

this joke makes sense, since baseball is so dull only 90 year olds can deal with it as the other sports of football, basketball, soccer and la crosse are two active.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh Dove,

what a laugh..Thank you..Needed that. 
kadesma


----------

